# ISO tuna casserole variations



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 9, 2009)

Dinner tonite is tuna casserole using my 'old standby' recipe.

Just curious as to any other variations that you all might use in your tuna casserole recipes. thanX


----------



## babetoo (Jan 9, 2009)

since you didn't list how you make yours, don't know if mine is different or not.


----------



## Toots (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is my quick & easy way to make it - I don't make it very often (like once year when my hubby is out of town, he hates tuna casserole!)

bag of potato chips
can of tuna, drained
cream of mushroom soup
milk
cheddar
Ppreheat oven to 375.  In a small casserole dish or pie plate, spray with Pam spray.  Crush up enough potato chips to cover the bottom of the pan sprinkle half the tuna ontop of it and make another potato/tuna layer, ending with a potato chip layer on top.  Wisk cream of mushroom soup and one can of milk together in a small bowl.  Pour ontop of casserole.  Sprinkle cheddar on top (however much you want) and bake for 30 minutes or until bubbly.

probably serves 3-4 but I eat it all.  oink, oink.


----------



## Erinny (Jan 9, 2009)

I love tuna casserole. I put peas and a ton of sharp cheddar cheese in it, cream of mushroom soup, and top it with bread crumbs mixed with parmesan and romano cheese.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 9, 2009)

My favorite tuna noodle casserole is made with egg noodles, kraft jarred alfredo sauce and peas (i think peas are a given for tuna casserole right?) and sweet corn. I top with bread crumbs and a lot of freshly ground pepper. Served with more shredded cheese, usually whatever is on hand. And do not forget the bread rolls for soaking and scooping!!


----------



## Scotch (Jan 9, 2009)

Family favorite:

Tuna Tetrazzini

4 to 6 ounces spaghetti
1 can condensed mushroom soup
4 ounces fresh mushrooms, sliced and sauteed (or use canned)
1 small onion, chopped
1/4 cup diced pimento
1/4 cup diced green pepper
2 tablespoons capers (optional) 
1-3/4 cups grated sharp Cheddar cheese
2 7-ounce cans solid pack albacore tuna
1/4 cup sherry
Salt & pepper to taste

Break spaghetti in pieces and cook according to package instructions. Drain and set aside.

Mix together condensed soup, 1/4-cup water (or liquid from canned mushrooms), mushrooms, onion, pimento, green pepper, capers (if using), and 1-1/4 cups cheese. 

Add cooked spaghetti, tuna drained and broken into chunks, and sherry. Mix lightly and season with salt and pepper.

Place in casserole and sprinkle with remaining 1/2 cup of cheese.

Bake at 375 for 45 minutes or until bubbly and browned on top.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 10, 2009)

Sometimes I add a canned of stewed tomatoes to any one of dozens of variations I make.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Jan 15, 2009)

You might try using layered thin sliced potato which have been
tossed with some olive oil salt and garlic and roasted till not quite tender 
in place of the potato chips or even the noodles and make a tuna
potato casserole.
I sometimes use curry powder (Javin brand) in home made beschemel
in place of cream soup.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 15, 2009)

Never had a tuna cassarole, let alone any cassarole touch these pink lips! (unless you count lasagna). Sorry.

When mom was in the hospital when I was 10 or 11, we must have had a dozen friends and neighbors drop off as many variations of tuna cassarole trying to helping out. Dad and us kids thanked everyone of them and oh and ah ed. When the good people left, we each sniffed it, dumped it, and sent the clean dished back with a thank you note saying how delicious it was, and that we had never had one like it before.    No lie there!

That's the extent of my experience!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow - how sad.  Were/are you just non-adventurous eaters afraid to try anything new, or do/did you just feel/felt that casseroles are/were somehow out of your league?  I don't mean that in a bad way, I'm serious.  Why wouldn't you at least try a bite of a casserole?  Any casserole.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 15, 2009)

Adventurous? Just not a part of my upbringing, and let me say, knowing now the different kinds available, mom had her hands full coming up with ideas every night. We didn't eat out very often and only brought home pizza once in a blue moon, usually in summer when the kitchen was too hot (no A/C back then).
As an adult and having been married to two very different, but finicky eaters, I couldn't haven't gotten away with it either. 
They each wanted to see what they were eating so they could pick it apart.
Being on my own since about '89, I have increased my repitoire 10 fold, but still haven't found the need, or desire.
No offense given or taken.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 15, 2009)

Toots said:


> Here is my quick & easy way to make it - I don't make it very often (like once year when my hubby is out of town, he hates tuna casserole!)
> 
> bag of potato chips
> can of tuna, drained
> ...



Oh, Toots, that is almost exactly like a casserole we ate when I was a child.  It was called "California Chicken," but I have no idea why.  As I recall it was very good.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 16, 2009)

haven made one in a very long time. the one i had was very simple, cooked elbow mac, can of tuna, cream of mush. soup. mix all together. then add grated cheese, your choice, stir it in tuna mixture. cover top with buttered cracker crumbs and heat til brown and bubbly some people put peas in but i never did. did have green veg. with it though.


----------



## Max Sutton (Jan 21, 2009)

*Tuna-Noodle Casserole*

============================
*TUNA-NOODLE CASSEROLE*

_Ingredients_:

2 cups  egg noodles
1 cup    frozen peas
1 cup    chopped onion
1 cup    chopped celery
2 Tbsp   butter
1 can     _Cream of Mushroom_ soup
3/4 cup  whole milk
1 can     tuna, drained  (12 oz. can)
1 cup     grated _Parmesan_
             salt & pepper to taste
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Preheat* oven to *375*.

Cook egg noodles for *6 minutes*. Add frozen peas during *last 3 minutes*. Drain and set aside in a mixing bowl.

In a skillet, cook onions and celery in butter over *MED* heat until tender. Stir in soup and milk. Stir in tuna, salt, and pepper.

Add tuna mixture to noodle mixture in mixing bowl. Mix and add to ungreased 3 quart casserole dish.

Sprinkle with cheese.
*Bake*, uncovered, for *30 minutes*.
===========================


----------



## heb1976 (Jan 21, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Adventurous? Just not a part of my upbringing, and let me say, knowing now the different kinds available, mom had her hands full coming up with ideas every night. We didn't eat out very often and only brought home pizza once in a blue moon, usually in summer when the kitchen was too hot (no A/C back then).
> As an adult and having been married to two very different, but finicky eaters, I couldn't haven't gotten away with it either.
> They each wanted to see what they were eating so they could pick it apart.
> Being on my own since about '89, I have increased my repitoire 10 fold, but still haven't found the need, or desire.
> No offense given or taken.



It is sometimes hard for me to eat a casserole because of what is in it.  I have to make it myself because then I know what I put in it.  I am not crazy about all my food being mashed together.  But, I will make them - and sometimes try them if I know what they consist of.  I do not eat alot of veggies (cucumbers, lettuce, broccoli, corn, brussel sprouts - sometimes, cauliflower - sometimes).  I cannot stand peas - the smell makes me gag - and alot of casserole call for this.  I do not like corn in with something unless I am scooping it up with some mashed potatoes and meatloaf - but even then I usually have it in it's separate dish.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 21, 2009)

I use the basic recipe, egg noodles, 2 cans/ tuna, 1 can cream /mushroom soup, 1 can cream of celery soup, milk, chopped onions, cheese.  Not a fan of 'peas' so I never add them to anything.


----------



## Saraaaaa (Jan 21, 2009)

I like to put slices of hard-boiled eggs on top, they go really well with the cream of mushroom soup (or other soup) you are using. If you want the dish to be healthier, try using whole wheat pasta, to me, they taste good and wholesome!

~Saraaa


----------

